# Hello from Nova Scotia!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! You'll have to post pics~


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mertle (Aug 14, 2013)

I just went out and snapped this. He just had a bath


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

^I <3 you horse! SO pretty! what's her/his name?


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!
I LOVE Nova Scotia, still have a few friends there.
Beautiful horse.How old is he? Frisian crossed with what? Is he turning grey?


----------



## Mertle (Aug 14, 2013)

His name is Mertle, hes 7, were thinking percheron, but were not sure, and yes unfortunatly, hell eventually all grey out :sad:


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome fellow canadian!!!! Im new to the board to.your horse is gorgeous!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, gorgeous horse!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Mertle lovely horse you have


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

He's lovely.  I can see some Percheron in him and the colour is beautiful. Years alo I used to live in Nova Scotia, in the South Rawdon area. Welcome!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum fellow Canadian.


----------

